# OC Gran Fondo, Oct. 8



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Check it out:

OC Gran Fondo​
Start and finish in Irvine, do Newport Back Bay, Santa Ana River Trail, & Santiago Cyn. for 64 & 100 mile routes. 29 & 10 mile routes through Irvine.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been studying it, lol....might do it. Pretty sure I can do the 62-mile one, not so sure on the century. Longest rides have been 50 miles, although on a lot of hills through Dana Pt., Ladera Ranch, MIssion Viejo, Laguna Hills, Laguna Niguel, etc. Maybe I'll go do a recon drive through the Santiago area to check it out....

Wasn't ready for the first edition last year....:blush2:

**


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

How do I visit santiago canyon, live oak canyon?from L.A.?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

From the 55 fwy, exit at Chapman Ave., go east. It eventually turns into Santiago Canyon Rd. Or from the 5 fwy., exit at El Toro Rd, go east, it turns into Santiago Canyon Rd. at the other end at the intersection with Live Oak Canyon Rd.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

YOu can also come south on the 5 to Jamboree. PArk i nthe Tustin Market Place or Irvine Market place and ride up Jamboree to Santiago Canyon. 

Go here and I have a bunch of routes that include Santiago Canyon if you want to ride it or drive it.


----------



## kneisly (Aug 8, 2011)

this looks awesome!


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

I rode this last year and had a real fun time. YOU CAN DO IT! They do 2 passes on Santiago Canyon, 1 coming from Anaheim to Mission Viejo and then come back to Santiago canyon via Plano Trabuco to live Oak which is very narrow and that is after going 65-70 miles. It was 95* that day in the canyon. Was a great time though.


----------



## bowser29 (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm registered for this ride


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been going back and forth debating whether to do this century. I usually like to do centuries in places that I usually don't ride much....enjoy exploring/experiencing what other cities have to offer. The route posted for the OCGF is something that I do on a regular basis. Maybe not all in one day, but in parts many times over. But, for someone out of town, I agree that the ride will be very nice. I am intringued by the chipped/timed climb through Santiago Canyon though. How was the SAG support for this century?


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been registered for this since I did the LA Gran Fondo...its super fun. I'l be doing the century....if anyone is in the SaMo/Venice/MDR area and wants to ride share of split a room close by hit me up.

Josh
[email protected]


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn I'll be out to sea. I would have liked to do this


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

they did a great job on support last year,,lots of food and fluids with free gels,,this year has a nicer jersey as well,,,tony lets join this one,,calling all Wiliers owner out there...lol..



Cni2i said:


> I've been going back and forth debating whether to do this century. I usually like to do centuries in places that I usually don't ride much....enjoy exploring/experiencing what other cities have to offer. The route posted for the OCGF is something that I do on a regular basis. Maybe not all in one day, but in parts many times over. But, for someone out of town, I agree that the ride will be very nice. I am intringued by the chipped/timed climb through Santiago Canyon though. How was the SAG support for this century?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> they did a great job on support last year,,lots of food and fluids with free gels,,this year has a nicer jersey as well,,,tony lets join this one,,calling all Wiliers owner out there...lol..


Did u sign up? Are u already riding with a group? May try to get that Sat off. Lmk. And yeah, that would be cool to get some Wilier riders together.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Decided to pass on the OCGF this year. I was hoping that they would stay away from the SA River Trail this year....just don't like that trail, especially with the combination of casual riders and speed demons. Not a good mix IMO.


----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...DU/bO9HQjeDDV8/s640/2011_1030SeaChase0011.JPG


----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## pro from dover (Jul 5, 2010)




----------

